# Wolf Chemicals BRAKE DUSTER Review !



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is copied and pasted from a car forum I am on so it might not be the regular DW format review but thought it might be helpful and i have been told to add it on here too :thumb:

Just to give a quick intro on this....i don't normally write reviews on detailling products but i thought i would on this.

When it comes to my car i dont skimp on anything and no expense is spared. The same goes for my detailing products. I like to try stuff out but once I've found my favourite / best product in that department I like to stick with it as it will give the best results that I want for my cars paintwork.

I have my favourite wax, sealant, drying cloths, buffing cloths, tyre shine, sealant for my rims, wax for my rims, detailing spray etc etc you get the idea :lol:

The only product i had in my collection that i wouldn't mind replacing was my wheel cleaner as i was never 100% happy with it like i am with the other products i use. I appreciate this is not the case for everyone who uses this product but this is my personal review.

My wheel cleaner that i previously used was Bilberry. Now i had gone through a few wheel cleaners but Bilberry gave me the best results out of the ones i had tried....but saying this it never fully got rid of the dirt on my wheels and left my wheels looking good...even after half an hour on the same wheel....the wheel always needed to be taken off and given a clean with a strong cleaner every once in a while as the dirt build up was very bad...which personally i didnt like as i dont want any acidic product anywhere near my car....

SO....when Wolf Chemicals released a product called "BRAKE DUSTER" targetted at cleaning rims i wanted to see what it was like. Seeing a few "amazing" reviews and videos i was a bit skeptical to say the least as all of these products that sometimes look amazing dont really do anything and they are all hype....but at the same time i am a risk taker and like to explore new things so when Tim at Envy Valeting on here started selling them i decided to be his first customer for the product and i bought it.

Now the product in question is WOLF CHEMICALS BRAKS DUSTER WF-1P..

I will do this review in the style they use over on Detailing World as i think its a very good format and maybe something we could include on this forum as a sub section with the amount of detailers and detailing knowledge we have on here :thumbs:

*Prices and Availability:*
1L = £9.95 
5L = £39.95

*Used on:*
18" Pentas powdercoated in a high gloss black

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Stubborn brake dust doesn't stand a chance with Wolf's Brake Duster......This pH Neutral wheel cleaner dissolves baked-on brake dust on contact while added cleaners handle the rest of the dirty work.

It's thick, gel composition sticks to the rim to increase working time and also suspends contaminants which means zero to very little agitation is required for a perfect finish.

*Packaging:*









Appearance & Fragrance:

*Appearance:* It starts life as a clear gel like substance but once sprayed on the wheels after a minute or so when it starts "kicking the dirts butt" it goes purple wherever there is dirt and begins to run almost like if you were to pour Ribena straight out of the bottle on your wheels without diluting it ....

*Fragrance:* OK now on a serious note this product ABSOLUTELY STINKS:lol: i will warn you...either wear a mask or just deal with it as i do....the only way i can describe it is like a rotten egg...or one of those stink bombs that use to come in a glass vile that you would smash...seriously this stuff wreaks BUT i couldn't care less :lol:

*..............................................................
*

Just wanted to add a little bit before i get onto the rest...I got the product a couple of days ago and because i was really eager to try it out i went out to test it at 0 degrees....not a wise idea...but i wanted to try it out....The idea of this product is you spray it on and jetwash it off...and it should clean 98-100% of the dirt....

so i went to the jetwash filled my spray bottle from tesco...and started on my first wheel...after two sprays the bloody head got clogged as this is a gel like substance and it started running all over my hands and wouldnt squirt out...so with it covering my hand i perservered and squirted little tiny squirts until the whole rim was covered....left it for about five mins as every time i put my hand near my face i was like AHH yuck :lol: and then jetwashed it off....

Not much happened really....a bit of dirt was gone but a lot was still left...and all the water underneath was turning into ice...so i got into the car ...took about five mins with me sliding all over the place trying not to fall ....FAIL :lol: and then drove home and realised my brakes weren't braking properly.....doing emergency stops would hardly stop the car at all...so luckily got home as i was close by...and left it overnight...

I was pretty disapointed to be honest...but didnt want to give up so i contacted Wolf Chemicals very own Jesse ...i told him what had happened and he told me that normal sprayers were not very good with this and i had to use a decent one or a chemical resistant sprayer....and also to wait till its a bit warmer ...or above freezing so the stuff could work better and have a better chance at drying and sticking etc

So the very next day...went out and bought the best spray bottle and head i could find.....this thing was serious heavy duty stuff :lol: if it didnt spray in this it would never work !

So now onto the review

* Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

I went out today armed with the equipment. Sprayed three out of the four wheels which was easy as hell with this new super trigger spray....a few sprays and an even coat along the rim was applied along all on the face of the rim....behind the rim...and the calipers too....

I didnt have a lot of time today as i wasn't giving the car a wash but just wanted to test the product....so i left the product on the wheels for ten minutes on each of the three wheels.....and then jetwashed it all off......

*Result: *OH MY GOD :lol: i am not even joking but every last bit of dirt came flying off....like 99% of dirt had gone and this was stuff that had been caked on hard for 3 months now ...salt,mud,grit and god knows what else. This is the condition it normally used to be in when the wheels had to be removed and a strong cleaner would normally be applied.

Bare in mind this is a PH NEUTRAL cleaner NO ACID AT ALL and was not touching the rims at all with my usual brushes that i always use and without buffing the rim after...or applying my sealant and wax combo.....the wheel was GLEAMING !.....I didnt take any pics as i was pretty cold :lol: but i will do this again as i have some huge drives coming up and will add pics and a video if you like.

The fourth wheel....just for fun...i covered in bilberry ...let it dwell and then jetwashed it off....but most dirt still remained....the wheel was still grey and brown.....i appreciate that they are different types of products but to me they have the same overall job so can be compared.

*Ease Of Use:*
Extremely easy to use. Just fill up the spray bottle, squirt a few times, wait and then jetwash off !.....Obviously when it comes to actually giving the car a proper clean i would use the wheel brushes and buff off after and then apply my sealant and wax for the ultimate finish....but this was literally just done to test the product out and see if it can do what it says.

*Finish:
*A lovely clean glossy wheel *

Durability: *
N/A

*Value:*
Amazing value to be honest as because its gel you use less than you would with a liquid as the gel sticks to the dirt and runs with it so very little product is actually wasted unlike the liquid based cleaners i have used. At £10 this 1L bottle would last a fairly long time for even me using it a minimum of once / twice every week.

*Conclusion:*
Flipping incredible! My new favourite wheel cleaner added to my permanent collection. Brilliant product and actually does what it says. Really surprised me.
*
A quick video from Waxamomo effectively showing what happens and how it works:






*Apologies for the HUUUGE essay and for not putting any pics up but this product is immense, now i appreciate it might not be for everyone, infact some of you might use it and you find its **** as with every product people have their preferences etc.....but this product for me was incredible and left me like this  .

Huge thank you to Tim at Envy Valeting for sorting me out with a next day delivery and at a lovely price, and to Wolf Chemicals for making this :lol:

Sorry if anyone has fallen asleep but if you know me at all I like to go on when it comes to the car :lol: or if im pic whoring :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

It looks like that IronCut stuff does I kick up like eggs?

EDIT: Sorry I missed the bit about the stink....its the same formulation as the IronCut stuff.....if it stinks like eggs.

I think it must be a peroxide based cleaner?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

It is fantastic stuff...............:thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats the vid that Chris from waxamomo done.


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> It looks like that IronCut stuff does I kick up like eggs?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry I missed the bit about the stink....its the same formulation as the IronCut stuff.....if it stinks like eggs.
> 
> I think it must be a peroxide based cleaner?


I have no idea maybe Jesse can help out on that....all i know its ph neutral so i assume totally safe to use on my wheels....right ?


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

joelee said:


> Thats the vid that Chris from waxamomo done.


Didn't know who made the vid just thought id add it to show as i havent got any pics or vids as of yet.....ive edited the link to say who its by


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice review :thumb:

Yep that's my dirty wheel in the video  It's a fantastic product, I used it an another BMW the other day thinking it's got no chance on these wheels, but again it amazed me :thumb:

You need to try the Nano wheel cleaner now, great wheel cleaner that leaves Nano protection behind too :thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

It could not be as dirty as mine was i have ben to manchester everyday for the last month and not washed it once?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

joelee said:


> It could not be as dirty as mine was i have ben to manchester everyday for the last month and not washed it once?


Sounds like you need some Brake Duster then


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

my car was white with the salt i had to jet wash it in the dark on sunday as it was getting to me and still have not seen how its turned out in the light yet and dont want to


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

*My turn to play!*

Had a go myself today too.
The family bus was due a scrub and had some new stuff to try inc the Brake Duster...










Doing its thing after I sprayed it on









Due to the outside temps it didnt dry on and I was in a bit of a hurry to crack on with washing the rest of the car!
1 of the wheels I left the brake duster untouched as per the instructions, the other 3 I did with a brush (to make sure).
Basically I needn't have worried cos the Brake duster did its thing fine. Well, in fact it did a great job.

Wheel cleaned with no agitation









Wheel cleaned with brush









I'm impressed Jesse thanks

Tim


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> Nice review :thumb:
> 
> Yep that's my dirty wheel in the video  It's a fantastic product, I used it an another BMW the other day thinking it's got no chance on these wheels, but again it amazed me :thumb:
> 
> You need to try the Nano wheel cleaner now, great wheel cleaner that leaves Nano protection behind too :thumb:


I was going to try that but ideally want nothing acid based touching the car as usually it gets cleaned weekly and the wheels get cleaned more than once a week so needed something safe and that i could use on every wash.....plus i love sealing and waxing my rims :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Id like to ask what the chemical reaction is in differentiation between brake dust an brake pad as obviously when spraying on the mist will hit the pad at some stage?
If this chemistry is designed to eat brake dust does it do the same to pad?
Id like to try this i have to be honest as an alternative to Bilberry..


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> Id like to ask what the chemical reaction is in differentiation between brake dust an brake pad as obviously when spraying on the mist will hit the pad at some stage?
> If this chemistry is designed to eat brake dust does it do the same to pad?
> Id like to try this i have to be honest as an alternative to Bilberry..


Good question i'd like to know this too.....worked a treat on my calipers too


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Id like to ask what the chemical reaction is in differentiation between brake dust an brake pad as obviously when spraying on the mist will hit the pad at some stage?
> If this chemistry is designed to eat brake dust does it do the same to pad?
> Id like to try this i have to be honest as an alternative to Bilberry..


Hi Marc! So actually what it's dissolving is the "open-ended" dust particles that come from the rotor (disks). The brake pads themselves are made from a variety of different things, but AFAIK not iron. If it gets on the disk, sure it will have a slight reaction with it, as it's iron, but not "open-ended" like dust so it's going to be more resistant to the reaction. Also, I can say safely say that the minimal reaction it will have with the disks is nothing compared to what gets ground off when you stop the car. I would say try to avoid spraying the disks as much as possible, but you're not going to ruin them if it does get on it. Also harsh and acidic cleaners will do the same thing to the disks and perhaps damage your wheels... this one's pH neutral so the wheels are safe !


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

just about to ask a few questions but they`ve already been asked :thumb: 

now added to my buy and try list


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

dwmc said:


> just about to ask a few questions but they`ve already been asked :thumb:
> 
> now added to my buy and try list


Thanks for the support mate! Shoot away if you have any more questions!


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

will this strip any protection off for example jetseal ??

also is the a min / max time to leave it on ??

cheers


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

dwmc said:


> will this strip any protection off for example jetseal ??


Nope, pH neutral . Sometimes you may experience slower beading, as I do with Wolf's Rim Sealant, but that's just gel residue left on the wheel and can be removed with a simple washing off with a mitt or something. You'll see about when it's done doing its thing, because it will turn to a brownish color. This means it's finished... leave until golden brown ! You can wash it off before that, but I usually spray the wheels first, foam the car, get all the other "details" finished like the wheel wells, etc. and then spray it off. You can leave it on there as long as you want because it will always be water-soluble. I've left it on the wheels for a couple of days, drove around and let it get really hot and it still came right off with a blast from the PW.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

cheers for reply ,

will be ordering some soon and will try once the sub zero temps in weather has passed . :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So what is it then is it a peroxide based cleaner....is there a data sheet on the product for its breakdown.

It does really seem like the Iron Cut product.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

....did some google digging..I am drawing a conclusion that this product is made up of ammonium thioglycolate and deionized water meaning it could also work as a perming solution  would explain the smell.

Would be nice to see the actual MSDS on this product though?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice review, and this really is a fantastic product.

However, can I ask that in future reviews don't use the official DW layout, as we use this for the section only and we would like to keep it htis way, that differentiates between official DW reviews and user submitted reviews. It saves any confusion. 

We do not discourage reviews in fact quite the opposite, and are often looking for new team members, so do post your reviews but please refrain from using the layout of official reviews.


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

No problem sorry !


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

SM8 said:


> No problem sorry !


It's alright.
The review itself is spot on and really on the money, great product - wish you had some pictures though!


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Spoony said:


> It's alright.
> The review itself is spot on and really on the money, great product - wish you had some pictures though!


When it comes to things like this i love to go on and into detail as thats what helps me when i red other peoples reviews etc..
ill get some pics up soon as ive got some huuuge journeys coming up so the wheels will be nice and filthy very soon


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So is this stuff an alternative to Iron Cut. Does this product do the same job as Iron Cut..

Sorry if these questions have been answered in this thread, if so I must of missed them..


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure but i reckon ths stuff is better as you can let it dry ..intact you are suppose to let it dry even leave it for a week....and dont have to use a wet sponge whereas iron cut you do need to scrub with a sponge and cant let it dry.....someone with better knowledge can probably give a better answer


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

In the two videos is that realy baked on brake dust? quite hard to tell but its looks like regular dusting to me which is a breeze to remove with apc?
Genuine question and i might be wrong


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't make the videos but i will make one for my own wheels im detail to prove the level of dirt


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> In the two videos is that realy baked on brake dust? quite hard to tell but its looks like regular dusting to me which is a breeze to remove with apc?
> Genuine question and i might be wrong


I used it today at work on VERY baked on brake dust, the wheels where removed (car was having all 4 discs/pads changed) and you couldnt see the "imprint" of the colour/style etc on the back of the spokes, that heavy ingrained.

Now it might just be how I applied it (brush due to no spray bottle handy), temp (around 1 degree) or me not leaving it long enought (10 mins), so it didnt do a "fantastic" job.

However, tomorrow (or next week etc) I will try it again on proper dirty wheels but thru a spray bottle (which I will take in) and see if that makes a difference.

It does smell like IronX, its an "ultra violet" colour in the bottle but clear in use and is a gel type product.

I will take in camera and fingers crossed will be able to find some alloys to test it on. (By that I mean really baked on stuff)


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Exactly how my rims were and it worked wonders on stuff i couldnt shift before and had to take of the wheel and use a strong acidic cleaner as nothing would do the job ....this stuff is immense imo


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

As I said, it might be how I applied it etc, however, for me so far, its not as good as others I have.

But that might change when I have further plays :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> ....did some google digging..I am drawing a conclusion that this product is made up of ammonium thioglycolate and deionized water meaning it could also work as a perming solution  would explain the smell.
> 
> Would be nice to see the actual MSDS on this product though?


PM on its way!



qstix said:


> So is this stuff an alternative to Iron Cut. Does this product do the same job as Iron Cut..
> 
> Sorry if these questions have been answered in this thread, if so I must of missed them..


Well I won't tell you "use my product, not the other" out of respect for the other manufacturer and because they're also a sponsor on this forum and I would also expect that they would return the courtesy. Both of these products have the ability to dissolve brake dust into a water-soluble form both are pH neutral, IOW safe for all wheels and paint.



SM8 said:


> Not sure but i reckon ths stuff is better as you can let it dry ..intact you are suppose to let it dry even leave it for a week....and dont have to use a wet sponge whereas iron cut you do need to scrub with a sponge and cant let it dry.....someone with better knowledge can probably give a better answer


Well I don't want to give away any trade secrets here, but we've figured out how to make it easily-removable even if it's dried . So you don't _have_ to let it completely dry to be effective, it's just my personal preference but I have found that it does clean a bit better if it is allowed to dry... sort of works like a Brazilian wax and "rips" the contaminants off :thumb:. See the attached picture >> This was back in the early stages of development... It's almost dry in the picture, but I left it there for about a week or so and even after baking in the sun and after driving around, it still came off like it would have on day 1.



Defined Reflections said:


> In the two videos is that realy baked on brake dust? quite hard to tell but its looks like regular dusting to me which is a breeze to remove with apc?
> Genuine question and i might be wrong


Hi! Well in the video that Chris made it may not look so bad, but keep in mind that BMW's are infamous for having dusty brakes. Sure, APC will remove it and so will many other wheel cleaners... if you agitate it. This is with zero agitation :thumb:. Here's a wheel with REALLY baked on brake dust (likewise a BMW) >>

The wheels on this car hadn't been properly cleaned in over 2 years and you can see the thousands of brake dust mounds that have formed up over time.










This is after several applications (probably about 8-10, I forget), but again, zero agitation. This was an extreme case, but if it can remove that much brake dust buildup after just a few applications, brake dust that's been on the car for a couple of weeks or even months is no problem!


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yea try it out with a spray bottle ..warmer conditions and let it dwell and dry....i didnt use a brush because i wasnt cleaning the car but when i give it a wash i would always use a wheel brush too so its only fair if i test it out again with a brush as i would with other wheel cleaners and with this stuff and a brush combined i think it'll be hard to beat, so far without a brush its been brilliant but might not be for everybody like i said


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

It aint going to get warmer any time soon :lol:

Will try it sprayed on tomorrow (or during week dependt on finding proper dirty alloys) and if need be use my viken brush to help it along.

Due to work pressure I cant spend hours doing just alloys, minutes at the most, so maybe my "tests" arnt the best for it.

But like all products, I keep trying them till I get it right.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> PM on its way!
> 
> Well I won't tell you "use my product, not the other" out of respect for the other manufacturer and because they're also a sponsor on this forum and I would also expect that they would return the courtesy. Both of these products have the ability to dissolve brake dust into a water-soluble form both are pH neutral, IOW safe for all wheels and paint.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply them wheels do look more like baked on brake dust :thumb: i will have to give it a try then

cheers:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> Thanks for the reply them wheels do look more like baked on brake dust :thumb: i will have to give it a try then
> 
> cheers:thumb:


Cheers! Here's the original post if you're interested! http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193780


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the PM Jesse....


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> I used it today at work on VERY baked on brake dust, the wheels where removed (car was having all 4 discs/pads changed) and you couldnt see the "imprint" of the colour/style etc on the back of the spokes, that heavy ingrained.
> 
> Now it might just be how I applied it (brush due to no spray bottle handy), temp (around 1 degree) or me not leaving it long enought (10 mins), so it didnt do a "fantastic" job.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt!

Yeah the cold temps will slow down the chemical process of this product, so as said, get it in a warmed up before you use it and things should go a bit smoother. Also, for wheels that have VERY baked on dust, you may need to apply the product a few times. It's an awesome product, but when a wheel has been very neglected I don't expect that it will do miracles with one application. It took a long time to get it there, so naturally it will take some effort to remove. IME even very acidic wheel cleaners will struggle with heavily-soiled wheel cleaners. Take a look at this thread on a BMW X3 I did... it had some of the nastiest wheels I'd ever come across and they needed several applications to come clean, but I did it and didn't lay a single brush on it :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193780

- Jesse


----------



## Smeds (Feb 12, 2010)

How does it differ to WF-1NT Nano wheel cleaner?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah I understand that, and you couldnt see the paint on these alloys (even on the face of the alloy), dosnt help that we have to rush the work so no hanging around having a play I am afraid.

It is a nice wheel cleaner from these alloys alone (I did an astra later on in the day which had a months worth of crud and it did them very quickly even with the brush on) so will try again at work and of course on alloys at home.

Reminds me of sonax extreme in looks and smell.

Thats not a bad thing.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Smeds said:


> How does it differ to WF-1NT Nano wheel cleaner?


So the Brake Duster was designed to be a wheel cleaner that is "touch-free" in most cases and is pH neutral. The nano wheel cleaner has a pH of 5 - 5.5 and is designed to clean with agitation, like most other wheel cleaners on the market... but with the added bonus of when you clean, you also add a layer of nano protection at the same time .



matt1263 said:


> Yeah I understand that, and you couldnt see the paint on these alloys (even on the face of the alloy), dosnt help that we have to rush the work so no hanging around having a play I am afraid.
> 
> It is a nice wheel cleaner from these alloys alone (I did an astra later on in the day which had a months worth of crud and it did them very quickly even with the brush on) so will try again at work and of course on alloys at home.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, keep us updated!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok, managed to do 5 cars with it today (all work cars not my own) and went from VERY baked on to I would guess at a months worth.

This time I sprayed it on, so the baked on alloys got alot of product applied and I managed to leave the car for around 45mins before hitting with the jet wash (work has a hot pw and that helps). I would say a good 95% of dirt removed from the faces and thats without brush work.

I do have pics, but they are on my phone and I cant upload them to my pc, otherwise I could show pics. 

Out of all these cars today, it dealt with them all very well, I would say better than extreme, so its staying in use.

A very good product, only down sides so far is cant be diluted and amount used for price.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Definately going to buy this.

Mr Wolf Chemicals, is your WO-1N Tire and trim dressing water based? i.e. spray on and forget about it?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

jonjay said:


> Definately going to buy this.
> 
> Mr Wolf Chemicals, is your WO-1N Tire and trim dressing water based? i.e. spray on and forget about it?


Thanks for the support! The tire dressing is solvent-based and you'll get excellent durability from it. The solvents are very fast-drying so this is also a "spray on and leave" type dressing. If you want a more "satiny" look for the dressing, spray it on then a couple minutes later wipe it down with a microfiber and that will remove the "glossy" look and leave the tires black and silky :thumb:.The solvents dry fast so no need to worry about them soaking into your tires .


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks for the support! The tire dressing is solvent-based and you'll get excellent durability from it. The solvents are very fast-drying so this is also a "spray on and leave" type dressing. If you want a more "satiny" look for the dressing, spray it on then a couple minutes later wipe it down with a microfiber and that will remove the "glossy" look and leave the tires black and silky :thumb:.The solvents dry fast so no need to worry about them soaking into your tires .


Excellent just need to click buy now.


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Boom, it's getting milder so back to washing once per week 

My Bilberry is getting low and IMO, it and Very Cherry are the two wheel cleaners I normally used and found both really good. However, my car hasn't been washed in weeks so wheels are brake in all the crap from the recent weather. I know neither will shift the pitting on the corners as it's my fault for not washing regularly, not the products 

I want to try this wonder product as I'm happy with the review and post. 

Where to buy please?

ta,

Alex


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

0507448n said:


> Boom, it's getting milder so back to washing once per week
> 
> My Bilberry is getting low and IMO, it and Very Cherry are the two wheel cleaners I normally used and found both really good. However, my car hasn't been washed in weeks so wheels are brake in all the crap from the recent weather. I know neither will shift the pitting on the corners as it's my fault for not washing regularly, not the products
> 
> ...


:wave:

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=86


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

@waxamomo - Will buy v. soon. thanks!


----------



## jayxx83 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just ordered some of this hoping it will bring my alloys up a treat!


----------

